# XD VS. XD(m) ?



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

Are the "improvements"/M factor that is included with the XD(m) models of the Springfield Armory pistols sufficient reason to only consider purchasing the XD(m) and to not consider the purchase of the older XD models, i.e. should one seriously not consider purchasing the XD and instead only consider purchasing the XD(m) models ?

The 2 guns that I am considering are either the XD tactical in 9mm or the XD(m) 4 1/2 inch model in 9mm. Should I eliminate the XD tactical from consideration and go directly for the XD(m) or is this just strictly a toss up or matter of personal taste ?

Thanks.


----------



## Popeye (May 13, 2010)

I got the XD9 Tactical 16+1 with 5 inch bbl and XD gear. Next to it was the XDM 19+1 and Match Grade bbl for a few $ more.

Since I do not shoot competition anymore, the XD9 with gear was fine for me, but I had to buy the 3rd mag [$30] since it only came with 2.

If you are not on a budget, the XDM is a little more accurate and 'possibly' a better investment. That 19+1 on the 9mm XDM is tempting, but so is the .45 cal ....


----------



## cmaki413 (Feb 11, 2010)

Are they going to make a .45 XDm???


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

cmaki413 said:


> Are they going to make a .45 XDm???


Yes, it is in production, now.

The XDm is a slight improvement, in my opinion, but not enough so to make me trade my XD45 for one. Mine is an outstanding shooter with a nice trigger, and don't 'fix' things that aren't broken.

Now, if they should someday decide to come out with an XDm45 _compact_, I might pick one up. The only knock I have against the XD standard model is that the long grip prints a little bit through a light colored tee shirt. The compact model has a grip that is enough shorter that it should help with that problem.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have the XD9mm and the XDM9mm and in all honesty the only reason to seriously consider the XDM over the XD is the magazine capacity.

If I were you I would buy the XD9mm and buy the 18 round mags from MECGAR.
They work perfectly every bit as good as the OEM 16 round mags from Springfield, and they are only maybe less than a quarter inch longer. If the extra rounds don't matter to you. Then save the cash and get the XD. 
The XDM looks cooler and holds more ammo. The improved barrel is not so improved that it makes the cost worth it.
At least thats my opinion.


----------



## cmaki413 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks Bisley. I'm looking at xds and Xd(m)s, and am in the "caliber war" stage. The cheapness and availabiltiy of the 9mm is nice, but I'm a sucker for big holes. Also, I've shot a 9mm xd, and a .45 in a 1911. Is the .45 way harsher in the xd then it is in the 1911??


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I see the fit in hand as the most important difference. If you have a large hand either works well. If your hand is on the medium to small side the XDM would probably be a better choice. I had an XD40 Tactical that didn't work well with my medium size hand. After around 120 rounds my thumb knuckle would begin to drip blood. I sold it before the M series came out and purchased an M&P40. I could go through several hundred rounds without bleeding when using the M&P.

Good luck whatever you get.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

cmaki413 said:


> Thanks Bisley. I'm looking at xds and Xd(m)s, and am in the "caliber war" stage. The cheapness and availabiltiy of the 9mm is nice, but I'm a sucker for big holes. Also, I've shot a 9mm xd, and a .45 in a 1911. Is the .45 way harsher in the xd then it is in the 1911??


The XD45 is not harsh at all, in my opinion. It has a strong, but gentle push, rather than a muzzle flip, like you get with a higher pressure round like .40 S&W. It is very easy to come back on target, with a proper grip.


----------



## Popeye (May 13, 2010)

When I got my XD9 Tactical [5 in bbl], I soon regretted not getting the XDM with the Match bbl & 19+1 capacity... after a couple months, I just regretted not going with the .45 acp.
I ended up selling my XD9 to get a CCW type .45acp since I don't target shoot very much, anymore... just enough to stay in practice.
My thinking, from experience, is the least rounds in a BG, the better.


----------

